# Mass Effect 3 Kopierschutz: Securom-Hinweise entdeckt - will Origin DRM-Spuren verstecken?



## TheKhoaNguyen (13. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3 Kopierschutz: Securom-Hinweise entdeckt - will Origin DRM-Spuren verstecken?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3 Kopierschutz: Securom-Hinweise entdeckt - will Origin DRM-Spuren verstecken?


----------



## WarPilot (13. März 2012)

Man kanns aber auch übertreiben. Will man das DRM gebashe wieder auferstehen lassen oder täusche ich mich da? Bei BF3 hat sich auch keiner darum gekümmert.


----------



## HMCpretender (13. März 2012)

Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass EA die Anwesenheit der Securom-Malware verschleiern will. Man muss dazu sagen: Securom gibt es in zig Varianten, manche davon relativ harmlos. Es geht aber einfach nicht an, dass man den Nutzer im Unklaren darüber lässt oder sogar bewusst täuscht, was er erwirbt und was auf seinem System installiert wird.


----------



## DrProof (13. März 2012)

ich liebe es wie der ganze Dreck nach oben gekehrt wird.. einfach herrlich in den letzten Tagen und der Ruf von EA wird immer schlechter...


----------



## wurzn (13. März 2012)

origin und ea bauen massenvernichtungswaffen und haben griechenland ruiniert.


----------



## LostHero (13. März 2012)

Mich wundert in Bezug auf EA absolut rein garnix mehr.
Und der einfachste "Beweis" was für ein KS zum einsatzkommt lässt sich doch sicher den ganzen cracker NFOs entnehmen. Die brüsten sich bei ihren releases doch immer damit welcher KS in welcher Version umgangen wurde oder nicht?

Wobei um ehrlich zu sein SecuROM gerade meine geringste Sorge in Bezug auf Mass Effect 3 ist....


----------



## Rod86 (13. März 2012)

Der Ruf von EA wird (verdienter Maßen) ständig schlechter - richtig. Aber ändert sich dadurch Was? Im Großen und Ganzen? EA ändert sein Verhalten nicht. Traurig aber wahr.. lang ists her als EA in meinen Augen noch sowas wie Ehre besessen hat.. glaub das letzte mal wars noch bei NFSU, aber seitdem..


----------



## shippy74 (13. März 2012)

Naja auch schlechte Werbung ist Werbung, seht es mal so, durch die ganzen Foren udn Negativ Schlagzeilen bleibt EA immer im Gespräch und auch ihr Produkte, besser kann es für einen Hersteller doch nicht sein, wenn ich mir nur hier die Beiträge zu ME3 ansehe sagt das doch schon alles. Gefühlt die hälfte von PCG, hat was mit EA Themen zu tun und das kostet EA keinen Cent


----------



## Moleny (13. März 2012)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Kuomo (13. März 2012)

Das einzige was Securom bis jetzt geschafft hat, ist das Windoof mal nicht mehr starten wollte; ansonsten, gecrackt wird eh alles...


----------



## coolmodi1 (13. März 2012)

Wegen solchen Dingen kaufe ich keine Spiele mehr.

Man wird ja quasi gezwungen sich die Spiele illegal zu besorgen 



Rod86 schrieb:


> Der Ruf von EA wird (verdienter Maßen) ständig schlechter - richtig. Aber ändert sich dadurch Was? Im Großen und Ganzen? EA ändert sein Verhalten nicht. Traurig aber wahr.. lang ists her als EA in meinen Augen noch sowas wie Ehre besessen hat.. glaub das letzte mal wars noch bei NFSU, aber seitdem..


 
Weil die großen Publisher schön ihre Monopolstellung haben, und die Entwickler mit ihren Knebelverträgen unter Kontrolle bringen.


----------



## Crysisheld (13. März 2012)

coolmodi1 schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Dingen kaufe ich keine Spiele mehr.
> 
> Man wird ja quasi gezwungen sich die Spiele illegal zu besorgen
> 
> ...


 
Absoluter Blödsinn was du da schreibst!!!  Du wirst zu gar nichts gezwungen - wenn du keine Lust hast den Nutzungsbedingungen zuzustimmen ist das dein Problem und nicht Problem des Publishers - dann spielst du halt das Spiel nicht. Den Kopierschutz bzw. deren Nutzungsbedingungen als Grund anzugeben wieso du dir lieber eine illegale Raubkopie lädst und spielst ist einfach nur frech und anstandslos - schäm dich!


----------



## vidox (13. März 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn was du da schreibst!!!  Du wirst zu gar nichts gezwungen - wenn du keine Lust hast den Nutzungsbedingungen zuzustimmen ist das dein Problem und nicht Problem des Publishers - dann spielst du halt das Spiel nicht. Den Kopierschutz bzw. deren Nutzungsbedingungen als Grund anzugeben wieso du dir lieber eine illegale Raubkopie lädst und spielst ist einfach nur frech und anstandslos - schäm dich!


 Hierbei habe ich eine generelle Frage: 
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn einem die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht gefallen und diese eben bei der Installation ablehnt? Existiert hierbei ein Rückgaberecht?


----------



## angelan (13. März 2012)

coolmodi1 schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Dingen kaufe ich keine Spiele mehr.
> 
> Man wird ja quasi gezwungen sich die Spiele illegal zu besorgen
> 
> ...



Ach so? Weil der Publisher und Besitzer versucht sein PRodukt zu schützen (auch wenn er das so tut, wie viele von uns - auch ich - es nicht wollen), dann darfst Du es klauen.
Ich würde dir vorschlagen, dass Du dein komplettes Geld, was Du verdienst, einfach abgibst - Du willst ja nicht, dass andere für ihre Arbeit dein Geld bekommen, also wieso solltest Du dann welches für deine Arbeit von anderen bekommen?????


----------



## angelan (13. März 2012)

Ich glaube, du hast ein Rückgaberecht, weil die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht vor dem Kauf bekannt sind und nicht auf der Packung stehen. 
Soweit ich weiß ist es nach Deutschem Recht sowieso problematisch, weil nicht vor dem Kauf Du diesen Vertrag eingehst, sondern danach.
Habe ich glaube ich mal gelesen, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Seebaer (13. März 2012)

Rod86 schrieb:


> Der Ruf von EA wird (verdienter Maßen) ständig schlechter - richtig. Aber ändert sich dadurch Was? Im Großen und Ganzen? EA ändert sein Verhalten nicht. Traurig aber wahr.. lang ists her als EA in meinen Augen noch sowas wie Ehre besessen hat.. glaub das letzte mal wars noch bei NFSU, aber seitdem..


 
Solange genug Kiddies alles fressen, nur um spielen zu könne, wird sich nichts ändern. EA setzt auf Dummheit und gewinnt leider damit.


----------



## badger1983 (13. März 2012)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Solange genug Kiddies alles fressen, nur um spielen zu könne, wird sich nichts ändern. EA setzt auf Dummheit und gewinnt leider damit.


Mal sehen wie lang sowas gut geht. Jedenfalls werde ich kein EA Game unterstützen auf Basis von Origin. Schade da BF-3 ganz nett war und deswegen aber verkauft hab.


----------



## Sheggo (13. März 2012)

ich bin echt enttäuscht von Bioware. die sind nicht auf Publisher wie EA angewiesen und würden durch einen Boykott von EA zum einen ein deutliches Zeichen setzen können, zum anderen hätten sie dann wahrscheinlich noch mehr Kunden...

jeder andere Publisher würde sich um Titel wie ME reißen und BW könnte alle Forderungen stellen, die ihnen einfallen. scheinbar ist man sich in den Führungsetagen bei EA und BW aber sehr einig


----------



## JoeBold (13. März 2012)

Und die Piraten lachen sich mal wieder ins Fäustchen. -.-


----------



## billy336 (13. März 2012)

alles was die leute können ist immer nur schlechtmachen. ea ist schlecht, origin ist schlecht, da werden dateien aus ordnern und alten installationen herausgelesen um zu beweisen, dass ein dlc vorhanden war welches wieder entfernt wurde, oder securom partikel mit auf der festplatte sind, hauptsache man findet irgendwo ein haar um ea in den dreck zu ziehen. bitteschön, wem es spass macht sich aufzuregen, mir solls egal sein...


----------



## Tut_Ench (13. März 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ich bin echt enttäuscht von Bioware. die sind nicht auf Publisher wie EA angewiesen und würden durch einen Boykott von EA zum einen ein deutliches Zeichen setzen können, zum anderen hätten sie dann wahrscheinlich noch mehr Kunden...
> 
> jeder andere Publisher würde sich um Titel wie ME reißen und BW könnte alle Forderungen stellen, die ihnen einfallen. scheinbar ist man sich in den Führungsetagen bei EA und BW aber sehr einig


 
Naja, die Sachlage ist da eigentlich ganz einfach:

Es gibt Verträge zwischen EA und Bioware, da kann Bioware nicht einfach sagen "Ne, wir finden doof was ihr macht, wir programmieren nichtmehr weiter", wenn einem BW-Mitarbeiter das nicht passt, muss er streiken oder kündigen. Natürlich könnte sich die Mehrzahl der Programmierer einfach abspalten und einfach ein eigenes Studio gründen, allerdings braucht man für sowas erstmal Kapital und das haben die wenigsten. 
Zumal alle Rechte rund um Mass Effect seit der Übernahme sowieso bei EA liegen werden.

Jeder Mitarbeiter bekommt trotzdem sein Geld, auch wenn ein paar Leuten auf der Welt die Vermarktungspolitik von EA nicht gefällt. Dem normalen Programmierer wird das herzlich egal sein, er arbeitet bei einem renomierten Unternehmen, ihm macht die Arbeit (vermutlich) Spass und hat was in der Geldbörse. Warum also alles hinschmeißen?


----------



## Pope (13. März 2012)

Origin und zudem SecuRom mit Onlinezwangsaktivierung ? Und dann noch unter dem Deckmantel des Kopierschutzes an den Mann bringen ?
Das Spiel ist bestimmt super und absolut kaufenswert. Aber unter diesen Voraussetzungen wird es ganz sicher wieder eine Menge Leute geben, die dann doch lieber das Lager wechseln und eine Raubkopie beschaffen, wo man diese Gängelungen nicht hinnehmen muss. Ts, ts, ts...


----------



## Mister-Brian (13. März 2012)

So was ist nicht einmal das Schwarzkopieren wert. Die sehen erst dann Geld von mir, wenn alle Teile sammt DLCs in einer Packung verfügbar sind


----------



## billy336 (13. März 2012)

Pope schrieb:


> Origin und zudem SecuRom mit Onlinezwangsaktivierung ? Und dann noch unter dem Deckmantel des Kopierschutzes an den Mann bringen ?
> Das Spiel ist bestimmt super und absolut kaufenswert. Aber unter diesen Voraussetzungen wird es ganz sicher wieder eine Menge Leute geben, die dann doch lieber das Lager wechseln und eine Raubkopie beschaffen, wo man diese Gängelungen nicht hinnehmen muss. Ts, ts, ts...


 
als wäre eine raubkopie so easy und super praktisch.

file hoster sind z.zt. tierisch lahm. wennde glück hast lädst du als nicht premium (falls der link nicht schon längst verpetzt wurde) mit knapp 50kb/s. oder du greifst zu den schnelleren torrents und handelst dir mit etwas glück ne abmahnung in höher von zwischen 300 und 1800€ ein. 

vleicht hast du dann ein sehr sprachlastiges game in englischer und/oder russischer sprachausgabe. also heisst es entweder hat man glück und die englisch/russisch kenntnisse sind erste sahne (ich bin zweisprachig aufgewachsen, aber an englische rollenspiele wage ich mich trotzdem noch nicht so richtig) oder du hast pech und musst dich entweder damit vergnügen, dass du einen großteil nicht verstehst oder anfangen in der registry rumzuschreibseln, vielleicht bekommst du es dann auf deutsch, geklappt hat das aber nur bei 5 von 10.

 dann hast du vielleicht irgendwann das spiel auf deutsch zum laufen gebracht und wunderst dich darüber, wo die nette hd-texturen hin sind.. pech, falsche version geladen, patch gibts nicht, naja nochmal ne gescheite version suchen und mit 50kb/s part für part laden.

irgendwann ist auch diese hürde überwunden und endlich kann der raubkopierer sein spiel spielen. verdammt, was ist das? bugs? naja patch installieren, oh der geht nicht, blöd ne? hab ja keine originale und nachm patchen verlangt der n origin loggin. also auf crack für patch warten oder mit bugs spielen. 

was mit dlcs? pustekuchen, die verdammten dlc's sind noch nicht gecrackt und die originalen lassen sich nicht mit dem gecrackten spiel spielen. warten also...

...oder du kaufst dir me3 bei amazon für knapp 40€, tust dir origin an was nichts weiter tut als auf deiner platte vor sich hin zu dümpeln lädst dir patches, hast support wenns rumspackt und wenn du durch bist und bock aufn dlc hast (oder auch nicht) holst dir problemlos. 1min geladen, dann kannst zocken.

soviel zu "raubkopierer haben es ja so gut"


----------



## Mendos (13. März 2012)

Was heißt hier, Origin verschleiert DRM? Origin ist bereits ein DRM-System. Das ein zusätzliches, genauso nutzloses DRM-System wie Securom eingesetzt wird, ist natürlich witzig. Aber wird bei einigen Spielen mit Steam DRM afaik auch gemacht. Also wozu die Aufregung? Das macht's nun auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> als wäre eine raubkopie so easy und super praktisch.
> 
> file hoster sind z.zt. tierisch lahm. wennde glück hast lädst du als nicht premium (falls der link nicht schon längst verpetzt wurde) mit knapp 50kb/s. oder du greifst zu den schnelleren torrents und handelst dir mit etwas glück ne abmahnung in höher von zwischen 300 und 1800€ ein.
> 
> ...


 
Das gibt es schon alles gecracked, auch mit DLC und auf Deutsch. Ich glaub, die werden da immer schneller.  Der Dumme ist doch heutzutage (leider) nur der, der sich noch so ein Spiel kauft. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Raptor (13. März 2012)

Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum EA Open Origin verboten hat. So wie es sich angehört hat durfte DMEX Open Origin nicht mehr als Open Source anbieten, weil dies sonst mit seiner Anstellung nicht vereinbar gewesen wäre. Naja da kann man sich ja seinen Teil zu denken.


----------



## Replikator911 (13. März 2012)

Scheiß doch auf die neuen EA games!


----------



## doomkeeper (13. März 2012)

@ *billy336

Du hast sowas von überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Ich würde dir erstmal raten auf der "anderen" Seite genauer zu informieren,
statt Zeug reinzuschreiben was nicht stimmt.

Raubkopierte Versionen (wenn sie gut gecrackt sind)
laufen fast immer problemloser als die Originale.

DLC´s , Patches usw. ist schon sehr lange kein Thema mehr.

Früher konnte man noch deine genannten Argumente aufzählen,
aber heutzutage gelten die nicht mehr.
Es könnte lediglich mehr Aufwand bereiten aber das wars schon.

@ Topic.
Securom war doch der Ach-So-Tolle-Kopierschutz
wo man sein gekauftes Spiel nicht spielen konnte??? 
*


----------



## DAmado (13. März 2012)

Ich finde es immer nur lustig wie hier ein Großteil auf EA und Origin geschimpft wird aber das ach so tolle Bioware liebevoll getätschelt wird. Man sollte mal die Rosabrille abnehmen und einsehen das Bioware da kein Stück besser von weg kommt.


----------



## cryer (14. März 2012)

Die Welt könnte schön sein, wenn nicht aus jeder Mücke ein Elefant gemacht wird. Ich schau ja wirklich gern auf pcgames vorbei, aber man hat den Eidruck, dass hier die Bild Pate steht. Erstmal ein Gerücht transportieren, dass man dann Stück für Stück updaten kann. Und die "Richtigstellung" wird dann von den Usern, die sich hier schon wieder bevormundet sehen, nicht akzeptiert, denn EA und Bioware Vertreter lügen ja eh 
Vielleicht sollte man mit solchen News warten bis alles klarer ist, bevor man dauernd die Spieler emotional auflädt und Streitereien zwischen den Forenteilnehmern provoziert. Denn das dürfte ja lauft Richtlinien verboten sein.


----------



## dickdurstig (14. März 2012)

hmh lustig wenns en drm gibt das die scene längst in und auswendig kennt ists wohl securom
ob das mit dem stimmt kann man ja bei reloaded nachfragen die hatten das schon 2 tage vor dem release durch

dlc einfach die news auf den entsprechenden boards verfolgen meistens 2-3 tage vor offiziellem release gecrackt und voll funktionsfähig spielbar patches immer nach dem release vorhanden und installierbar (+ evtl crack)

sprachversionen kein ding es gibt spätestens 2 tage nach dem auftauchen der original sprachfiles etwaige sprachpatches von etwaigen moddern

ansosnten gibts eh meistens die multis zu laden
und ja english lernen ist jetzt auch kein so grosses ding
rapidpro ist alle 2 ausgaben in der computerbild drin hmh? ncohw er irgendwelche argumente?
achso ja wie gesagt gecrackte versionen laufen so gut wie immer besser als das original weil die scene fehler vom entwickler beim starten etc shcon ausmärzt bevor ewig lang nach nem monat patches kommen


----------



## billy336 (14. März 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ *billy336
> 
> Du hast sowas von überhaupt keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...



du pauschalisierst ungemein, es gibt games die laufen problemlos, ja, es gibt games die laufen nur bis zu einem bestimmten patch, dann gibts keinen support mehr von der szene und dann gibt es wieder welche bei denen es probleme mit der deutschen sprachausgabe gibt und andere die überhaupt nie gecracked wurden (hawx 2 z.b.) die games werden wenn sie auf file hostern geladen werden (kein fileshearing) zu 90% in mehreren parts angeboten. um einen reibungslosen download zu gewärleisten musst du premium mitglied sein oder über nacht (nächte) deinen rechner laufen lassen. 

wenn du jetzt behauptest reloaded, razor etc. supporten ein game ein leben lang mit allen updates ist das schlichtweg blödsinn. selbst addon support ist sehr sehr beschränkt bei download versionen (bei tesIV oblivion gingen noch viele, bei den total war games dagegen ging nicht eine einzige mod mit der gecrackten version) außérdem werden für viele games bei weitem nicht alle dlc's angeboten (dirt 3, blazblue, portal 2, fast alle games 4 windows spiele etc.) außerdem ist ein multiplayer modus schlichtweg unmöglich, zumindest auf den offiziellen servern. illegale private (z.b. wow)-server sind fast alle für die katz und hamachi connection funzt zwar, doch fehlen dort meistens die spieler.

und das nennst du jetzt "problemloser"? dafür dass man nichts bezahlt findet der eine oder andere das lohnenswert, vor allem, wenn er vielleicht nicht ganz den dicken geldbeutel hat, aber problemlos ist für mich etwas anderes. da machen drm's wie securom, origin, steam etc bei mir weitaus weniger probleme, ich hab nen gescheiten multiplayer, 100% patch, mod und dlc. support und muss nicht im forum betteln ob sich ne gruppe hinsetzt und nen keks fürs neueste update released...


----------



## doomkeeper (14. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> .


 
Ich glaube du denkst einfach viel zu weit weg.

Und ich habe nicht mal angedeutet dass irgendwelche Spiele lebenslang
"supported" werden.
Wenn es irgendwie zum laufen gebracht wird, von Anfang bis Ende, dann ists gecrackt.
Ein 08/15 Raubkopierer interessiert nicht der neueste Patch, ein Support, irgendwelche Extras. etc
Es geht nur ums Hauptspiel. Und das ist heutzutage kein Thema mehr.
Und bei bekannten Spielen sind auch alle DLC´s schon längst gecrackt.

Stichwort Multiplayer hast du natürlich recht.
Aber wer Multiplayerspiele raubkopiert ist eh lebensmüde 

Hawx2 wollte keine Sau haben, deswegen war es auch nicht interessant.

Wie gesagt. Es geht einfach nur um die Nachfrage.
Es gibt keine Garantie für irgendwas.

Deswegen ist es ja auch ein "Schwarzmarkt"
und Schwarzmarkt beeinhaltet immer ein Risiko.
Englisch ist die Weltsprache, also sollte man diese auch können.
Wenns jemand nicht drauf hat, hat halt Pech gehabt und
spielt eben Spiele durch wo er nix versteht.

Ich erinner mich an No One Lives Forever.
Hab fast nix verstanden (weil ich englisch grad mal bruchweise konnte zu dem Zeitpunkt)
aber hat micht nicht gehindert das Spiel geil zu finden.

Ist halt kein Wunschkonzert.
Aber nachwievor gilt. Wer suchet, der findet.
Die Raubkopierszene ist zu jedem Zeitpunkt aktiv und hat alle
Macht der Welt alles machen/cracken etc. zu können was sie will.

Es hängt nur von der Nachfrage/ Lust oder dem Geld ab.

Und noch zum Stichwort Filesharing....


Spoiler



Lan Party?


----------



## con47 (14. März 2012)

Bioware sollte ihr geistiges Eigentum in dem Maße schützen können wie es ihnen beliebt ohne das sich jemand darüber aufregt. Raubkopierer sind eine Krankheit.


----------



## Briareos (14. März 2012)

vidox schrieb:


> Hierbei habe ich eine generelle Frage:
> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn einem die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht gefallen und diese eben bei der Installation ablehnt? Existiert hierbei ein Rückgaberecht?





angelan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast ein Rückgaberecht, weil die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht vor dem Kauf bekannt sind und nicht auf der Packung stehen.
> Soweit ich weiß ist es nach Deutschem Recht sowieso problematisch, weil nicht vor dem Kauf Du diesen Vertrag eingehst, sondern danach.
> Habe ich glaube ich mal gelesen, kann mich aber auch irren.


 Das Problem ist nur, das in den meisten Elektronikmärkten die Rückgabe von Datenträgern (Spiele, Musik-CDs, Filme auf DVD und BD) nur bei ungeöffneter Originalverpackung möglich ist. Wenn man die Installation startet, dann aber abbricht weil man der EULA nicht zustimmt, hat man zwangsweise die Verpackung bereits geöffnet. Wie hier die genaue Rechtslage in Deutschland aussieht, würde mich wirklich einmal interessieren.

BtW: Ich habe gerade mal die Bestimmungen nachgelesen und bei Amazon ist es auch so. (Amazon Rücksendebestimmungen)


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2012)

TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 Kopierschutz: Securom-Hinweise entdeckt - will Origin DRM-Spuren verstecken?


 Origin kann gar nix wollen, das ist ja nur ein Programm. 
Richtig wäre "Will EA die in Origin enthaltenen DRM-Spuren verstecken?".


----------



## cryer (14. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, das in den meisten Elektronikmärkten die Rückgabe von Datenträgern (Spiele, Musik-CDs, Filme auf DVD und BD) nur bei ungeöffneter Originalverpackung möglich ist. Wenn man die Installation startet, dann aber abbricht weil man der EULA nicht zustimmt, hat man zwangsweise die Verpackung bereits geöffnet. Wie hier die genaue Rechtslage in Deutschland aussieht, würde mich wirklich einmal interessieren.
> 
> BtW: Ich habe gerade mal die Bestimmungen nachgelesen und bei Amazon ist es auch so. (Amazon Rücksendebestimmungen)


 
Dann hak mal bei denen Elektronikmärkten nach: in meinem gebe ich ein geöffnetes Spiel ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück. Das geht dort auch mit Blurays und DVDs. Meist rede ich mit dem Leiter der Abteilung noch darüber, was mich zum Umtausch bringt. Oft hat er dann schon andere Kunden gehabt, die aus dem gleichen Grund getauscht haben oder auch schon etwas darüber gelesen, dass es Probleme geben kann. 
Beim Kauf von Rage meinte er nur: Bon gut aufheben, falls du es zurück bringen willst! Er konnte mir nämlich nicht garantieren, dass ich mit dem Spiel glücklich werden würde  (auf technischer Ebene: Texturen, Streaming usw.)
Und auch amazon müsste ein geöffnetes Game zurücknehmen. Denn was macht man mit Software, die einfach nicht auf dem eigenen PC laufen will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer ? Oder nicht die Anforderungen ans Produkt erfüllt? Oder, oder...ich habe da aber bisher nie ein Spiel umgetauscht, da ich überwiegend vor Ort kaufe.


----------



## Zombiefood (14. März 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ich bin echt enttäuscht von Bioware. die sind nicht auf Publisher wie EA angewiesen und würden durch einen Boykott von EA zum einen ein deutliches Zeichen setzen können, zum anderen hätten sie dann wahrscheinlich noch mehr Kunden...
> 
> jeder andere Publisher würde sich um Titel wie ME reißen und BW könnte alle Forderungen stellen, die ihnen einfallen. scheinbar ist man sich in den Führungsetagen bei EA und BW aber sehr einig


 
Ehrm, ja das dürfte schwierig werden da sich EA ja Bioware gekauft hat ^^. Da würde es wohl nicht so gut ankommen, wenn BioWare die Zusammenarbeit verweigern würde  
Aber ist schon so, EA hat doch einen gewichtigen Einfluss auf die zukünftige Strategie auch von Bioware und dass EA nicht immer ein feines Händchen bewiesen hat, ist auch sicher...


----------



## Briareos (14. März 2012)

@cryer
Hmm ... ich war in der Mittagspause kurz in meinem ortsansässigen MM und dort standen in der Multimedia-Abteilung überall so kleine Hinweisschildchen, das Datenträger eben nur in ungeöffneter Originalverpackung zurückgenommen werden. Wenn die Mitarbeiter trotzdem so freundlich sind wie in deinem Fall dann ist das sehr löblich, allerdings hat man als Kunde den Eindruck, dass sie das eben nicht müssen.

Interessanterweise gibt es im BGB sogar einen entsprechenden Paragraphen ($312d BGB), in dem es heißt:


> (4) *Das Widerrufsrecht besteht*, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, *nicht* bei Fernabsatzverträgen
> [..]
> 2. zur Lieferung von Audio- oder  Videoaufzeichnungen oder von Software, sofern die gelieferten  Datenträger vom Verbraucher entsiegelt worden sind,
> [..]


Der Paragraph bezieht sich zwar explizit nur auf Versandgeschäfte, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Bestimmung im "normalen" Einzelhandel anders ist (auch wenn ich dazu wirklich nichts gefunden habe).

Aber ich glaube wir schweifen vom Thema ab ... ^^


----------



## billy336 (14. März 2012)

das problem ist bloss, ein spiel dass einmal installiert und ausprobiert wurde, lässt sich ja bei pc-games nicht ein weiteres mal installieren, also ist diese kopie quasi vernichtet. der käufer kann es zurückgeben und sein geld zurück verlangen, kann aber bei einem z.b. steam aktivierten game (portal 2) nicht beweisen, dass es bereits zuhause lauffähig ist und der datenträger nicht mehr benötigt wird. 

was die agb's angeht weiss ich nicht ob man die irgendwie irgendwo einlesen kann vor dem kauf. was das spiel angeht, deswegen gibt es eben testberichte, demos, trailer, lets plays etc. etc., weil im normalfall das rückgaberecht nicht existiert aus oben genannten gründen. da kommen halt auch eben fehlkäufe vor, wenn man sich nicht ausreichend informiert.


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Denn was macht man mit Software, die einfach nicht auf dem eigenen PC laufen will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer ? Oder nicht die Anforderungen ans Produkt erfüllt? Oder, oder...ich habe da aber bisher nie ein Spiel umgetauscht, da ich überwiegend vor Ort kaufe.


 Wenn ein Mangel vorliegt oder eine wichtige Funktion wider Erwarten nicht integriert ist, ist ein Umtausch möglich.

Man kann aber nicht einfach eine x-beliebige Software ohne Angabe von Gründen umtauschen - bzw: der Verkäufer ist rein rechtlich nicht verpflichtet, Software grundlos zurückzunehmen. 

Machen aber viele aus Kulanz trotzdem.


----------



## cryer (14. März 2012)

Inwieweit da jeder MM seine eigenen "Regeln" hat kann ich nicht sagen. Aber genau bei dem hatte ich bisher nie ein Problem mit dem Umtausch. 
Am Besten man quatscht vor dem Erwerb mal mit dem Angestellten und fragt da im Einzelfall nach. Denn klar, die machen natürlich nicht konsequent damit Werbung, dass man umtauschen kann. Sonst kämen die Spaßvögel, die es nunmal gibt, kaufen, kopieren und tauschen um.
Ich kann da nur raten einen Umtausch immer zu versuchen und bei Produktmängeln sowieso. Dazu gehören auch EULAs, denen man nicht zustimmen kann, weil sie der eigenen Meinung nach zu sehr in die Datensicherheit und Privatsphäre eingreifen.


----------



## Crysisheld (14. März 2012)

Gerade zu dem EULA´s gibt es zu sagen, dass man diese von jedem Spiel im Internet nachlesen kann. Wer also argumentiert, er möchte ein Spiel zurück geben, weil er mit dem EULA nicht einverstanden ist, aber jetzt das Spiel schon entsiegelt hat, ist IMHO einfach nur faul das Internet zu bedienen...

Man muss keine Spielepackung entsiegeln um die EULA zu lesen...


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Gerade zu dem EULA´s gibt es zu sagen, dass man diese von jedem Spiel im Internet nachlesen kann. Wer also argumentiert, er möchte ein Spiel zurück geben, weil er mit dem EULA nicht einverstanden ist, aber jetzt das Spiel schon entsiegelt hat, ist IMHO einfach nur faul das Internet zu bedienen...
> 
> Man muss keine Spielepackung entsiegeln um die EULA zu lesen...


Szenario:
Freitag nachmittag, ich hab früher schluß und schau noch mal beim Saturn vorbei, was es denn da als Angebot gibt.

Was nützt mir da jetzt eine Eula im Internet?

Ganz davon abgesehen:
Woher soll ich denn vorher wissen, was alles bei der Installation bestätigt werden will?
zB sind bei WoW bei jedem Patch 4 verschiedene Textwüsten zu bestätigen.

Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage, wer denn überhaupt die Zeit hat (und Lust), sich stundenlang da durch zu lesen. (bei irgendeinem Bericht war mal von 2 Stunden die Rede, die man dafür brauchen würde)

Wieso kürzt man diesen Krempel nicht einfach auf _"Sämtliche Rechte an dieser Software gehören uns. Sie dürfen diese Software benutzen, um das Spiel zu spielen. Um die Software verwenden zu können, müssen sie einen <X> Account erstellen und die Software dort registrieren. Die Verwendung der Software besteht auf eigene Gefahr."_?


----------



## shippy74 (15. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Szenario:
> Wieso kürzt man diesen Krempel nicht einfach auf _"Sämtliche Rechte an dieser Software gehören uns. Sie dürfen diese Software benutzen, um das Spiel zu spielen. Um die Software verwenden zu können, müssen sie einen <X> Account erstellen und die Software dort registrieren. Die Verwendung der Software besteht auf eigene Gefahr."_?



Weil die meist in Amerika sitzen und da bekommste schon ne Anleitung in der Größenordnung eines Telefonbuchs mit wenn du dir ne Microwelle kaufst. Die sichern sich da in jeder richtung ab und ich denke die haben da nen Standarttext Weltweit der jeden noch so unsinngen Fall ausschließt und einfach nur rein kopiert wird


----------

